# Broadheads



## aust324 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm looking at shuttle T's and grim reapers, are those good broadheads?


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

To each their own .


----------



## aust324 (Oct 27, 2011)

Uh.?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

what are your specs?
why are you looking at just these two heads?


----------



## aust324 (Oct 27, 2011)

An archery friend that I now recommend these. And what is specs?


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

aust324 said:


> Uh.?


 everybody has there own opinion.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Shuttle t's are one of if not the most accurate fixed blade replaceable... I'm not a mech fan but grim reapers do put em down


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Both are very good broadheads you can't go wrong with either. 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Tapatalk


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

specs are what demesions they are such as width and wieght. On a bow they would be the max. poundage, max draw length, FPS ibo, and wieght. mabey someone else can help clarify.:wink:


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

They all work. I like magnus


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Specs just means, what is your draw length, how many pounds are you pulling, and how heavy of an arrow, etc. Just information like that.

Both are good broadheads, but I'd personally go with the Shuttle T's out of the two just because I'm not a big fan of mechanicals.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

isaacdahl said:


> Specs just means, what is your draw length, how many pounds are you pulling, and how heavy of an arrow, etc. Just information like that.
> 
> Both are good broadheads, but I'd personally go with the Shuttle T's out of the two just because I'm not a big fan of mechanicals.


and remember muzzys are always a cheap option


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Shuttle T's aren't that sharp, in my experience with them. Grim Reapers are one of the best mechs IMO. But they're both good...


----------



## xpig777 (Apr 26, 2009)

aust324 said:


> I'm looking at shuttle T's and grim reapers, are those good broadheads?


My kids used Grim Reaper mechanicals and The Hades fixed blade heads with light poundage bows with great success.

Here's a video example. Hope this helps.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGMsCOudvBQ


----------



## rustydog32 (Nov 9, 2009)

shuttle t's all the way and put a heavy arrow behind them and they cant be stopped and yes they require a little sharpening


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

from what I've heard the shuttle t's are good, any fixed blade broadhead is gonna be pretty good, some better than others.
imo if u want penetration/more pass-throughs whicvh in return will make an animal bleed out faster with 2 holes, then I'd stick with fixed blade broadheads, youre talking 1/4" less cut dia. which isnt much and if your bow is paper tunes good then you shouldnt have any problems with arrow flight with broadheads, if so then you need the cam lean/idler wheel lean corrected most likely. I've heard that and the obvious paper tuning is the reason people have problems with broaheads not hitting the same spot as their practice tips.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Like Clint said, pretty much any fixed blade broadhead will work well if you go that route. I prefer magnus stingers personally, but there's tons of brands out there and one person may prefer one brand over another.


----------

